# sharing files with windows and Centos



## guess2 (Jun 28, 2008)

This is on my home network. I am using a dlink router with dhcp. I can see my shared windows folders from my Mac and Linux(linux is run on vmware fusion on my mac). 

I went to sharing and clicked file sharing.
However, my mac is not discoverable by windows networking or in the networking too in Centos. 

However, I did share my web page and can get to my default web page.

One other thing. I can't ping my Mac. I go to ifconfig -a and find that my Mac's IP address is 192.168.0.105, but when I ping it, I get failed. I can ping my other 2 IPs (windows and Centos) from my Mac. 

I am a bit lost at this point.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 29, 2008)

Check your firewall/sharing setup on the Mac. You want windows sharing on and you want the Mac to be in the same windows/Samba workgroup as the PCs/linux. (I use Samba sharing between my Macs/PCs/linux because it's easy and because I don't want to mount anything automatically - only a couple of computers on at any one time, etc)


----------



## guess2 (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to my firewall page. I have

'set access for specific services and applications'

checked. I include

file sharing(afp,ftp,smb)
printer sharing
web sharing
firefox
ichat


how do I turn on windows sharing? I dont see that option under sharing?
how do I do this: you want the Mac to be in the same windows/Samba workgroup as the PCs/linux


----------



## gsahli (Jun 29, 2008)

Forgot to ask what OS X version.
Also - is that the OS X firewall or an added one?
Windows Sharing:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/en/11404.html
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1812
Some sharing guides:
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/tiger.html

I also used some Mac-specific Samba guides to help me edit my /etc/Samba/smb.conf to give me more authorized access (other than home folders):
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/03/18/samba.html
linux-Windows guide:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605


----------

